# Northern Ireland Address for Deliveries



## Crusader (25 May 2009)

Hi all,

We have a few suppliers who refuse to allow us to have sterling accounts with them and their Euro prices are way over the odds. I would save enormous amounts if I had an NI delivery address and then just popped up and collected the stuff myself.

Anyone know of someone who could offer an address and temporary storage facility in Northern Ireland for this purpose?


----------



## meatmonger (25 May 2009)

Don't know of temp storage suppliers, 

However, i too have changed to sterling price lists and sterling Direct Debits for about 12 UK suppliers without any problem or resistence from any of them. It seems especially strange that they already supply you.

Very few companies are looking to lose business in my experience, so push them for sterling prices or take businesses elsewhere and get it delivered direct.


----------



## sartay (25 May 2009)

There is a company called DealHunter that might possibly be able to help. www.dealhunter.ie

They were set up to deliver groceries and other stuff to private households that wanted to take advantage of cheaper UK prices. You order whatever you want and get it delivered to their Belfast warehouse storage address. Then they charge you delivery to bring it down. Never know, you might be ableto work something out with them for your business goods.

I've used them twice to bring down grocercies and some stuff I ordered from Amazon - found them very professional and v reasonable delivery charges.


----------



## Crusader (28 May 2009)

sartay said:


> There is a company called DealHunter that might possibly be able to help. www.dealhunter.ie...


 
Thanks - will check them out!



			
				meatmonger said:
			
		

> However, i too have changed to sterling price lists and sterling Direct Debits for about 12 UK suppliers without any problem or resistence from any of them. It seems especially strange that they already supply you.
> 
> Very few companies are looking to lose business in my experience, so push them for sterling prices or take businesses elsewhere and get it delivered direct.


The supplier concerned has exclusive distribution rights for the product in the UK and Ireland and they just won't play dice. If I don't get it from them, I don't get it at all!


----------



## JERRY321 (28 May 2009)

Don't know if this helps but we deal with a few companies in the uk.who offer free uk delivery so they deliver to groupage shipping depot in the uk  and they ship it on to us, very resonable and they are a small company €20 for parcels and €65 for pallets to ireland
so they might let you use their address in return for the shipping business their name is groupage shipping&transport 107 ameins street


----------



## Crusader (29 May 2009)

JERRY321 said:


> Don't know if this helps but we deal with a few companies in the uk.who offer free uk delivery so they deliver to groupage shipping depot in the uk and they ship it on to us, very resonable and they are a small company €20 for parcels and €65 for pallets to ireland
> so they might let you use their address in return for the shipping business their name is groupage shipping&transport 107 ameins street


 
Thanks Gerry,

This sounds good!

Regards,

Jody


----------



## PaulLouth (2 Nov 2010)

There is also a company called DeliverMe.ie based around Newry. Have used them once for a TV from amazon.


----------

